
Appeals court rejects petition for rehearing in podcast patent case - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/eff-destroys-the-podcasting-patent-one-last-time/
======
laumars
> " _In the petition, Personal Audio also complains that the IPR process gives
> organizations like EFF an unfair advantage. Personal Audio lawyers accuse
> EFF of working together with defendants in some of their litigation. "

> "The proliferation of 'public interest' organizations that obtain funding
> from multiple third parties to collectively invalidate patents is a change
> encouraged by enactment of the AIA," states Personal Audio in its petition.
> "Collective efforts to invalidate patents severely tilts the playing field
> in favor of the party or parties seeking invalidation._"

Isn't this effectively just complaining that companies aren't allowed to bully
individuals?

~~~
thomascgalvin
"Whhhaaaaa! This law that was supposed to make it easier to overturn bullshit
patents has made it easier to overturn my bullshit patents!"

------
timthelion
Do the companies which paid out get their money back now that the patent has
been invalidated?

~~~
heffo
Unlikely, most patent licenses include a clause that handles invalidation of
the patent, without revoking the license.

~~~
dboreham
But it is possible to negotiate a license with a clawback clause in the event
of invalidation.

~~~
michaelmrose
When sued by an entity with no assets to speak of that uses its funds to fund
suing other parties you are probably not getting your money back no matter
what it says.

------
nerdponx
Interesting article, But can we please put a moratorium on the word "destroy"
in headlines for the next 10 years?

~~~
toxican
And any other word you'd expect a comic book villain to utilize when
describing their world-domination plans(decimate, eviscerate, blasts, etc.)?

~~~
nobodyorother
Incinerate, rupture, enervate, deconstitute, liquefy, melt, vaporize,
expurgate (maybe), evanesce, squidify, particulate (particulize?), atomize,
gluonification, skeletonize, exsanguinate, devertibraification, and maybe even
defenestrate.

Those are just the ones off the top of my head, I'm sure we can come up with
more. Regardless of the verbage, the EFF deserves a pat on the back (and my
recurring donation).

